# Sis Mirage 3 Video Card



## widiantoro (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, is SIS mirage 3 video adapter is good for games? mine is 256mb. but i have to decrease the 3D quality for each game i play...UGH!!!


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

widiantoro said:


> Hi, is SIS mirage 3 video adapter is good for games?


It might be o.k. for older games, but it won't run newer games.


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Like tom said it will really struggle with todays games.

Why not post the rest of your specs.


----------

